# [EVDL] Thundersky Lithium Batteries



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like Thundersky is making a 12V model of their Lithium Batteries.

Anyone using these or know the price ?


http://www.thunder-sky.com/products_en.asp?fid=66&fid2=82


Thanks;


Dennis 
Elsberry, MO 
http://www.evalbum.com/1366 

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110215/4cfee5ae/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hmmmm...

"WARNING: This cell is not suitable to be used as a traction battery.
It is designed to replace lead acid starter batteries in ICE
vehicles."
http://kostov-motors.com/tractionmotors/kostovevmotors-and-kits/lithiumbatteriesbmsandchargers/lp12v90ah/


On Tue, Feb 15, 2011 at 8:24 AM, Pestka, Dennis J


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Looks like Thundersky is making a 12V model of their Lithium Batteries.
> >
> > Anyone using these or know the price ?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There are so many errors in their datasheet,
who says that this is correct? There may be
a reason, but I do not expect that they have
found a Li-ion cell that does not like cycling
and thus this must be avoided.
I'd more expect that their continuous current
spec of 3C will not allow but the lighter EVs
or those with high voltage packs.
We also know that long strings (high voltage
packs) are notoriously difficult to keep in
balance and avoid over charge or over discharge...

The datasheet seems to indicate that the charge
voltage goes above 17V which would indicate they
are still at their game of charging to 4.2V per
cell (or even above!)
While the discharge stops at 2.5V per cell, *if*
they are balanced.

Serious errors in their datasheet are that the
90Ah cell gets charged and discharged with 90A
for *two* hours. That would make it a 180Ah cell.
The Cold cranking discharge at 600-ish Amps at
various temps suggest that the battery is
completely discharged (2.5V per cell) after
6 seconds, which would make it an approx 1Ah battery,
so I expect that the scale is actually in minutes,
even thought the specs say not to discharge 10C
for more than 10 sec.

Really weird is that their charge curve starts
with 1 volt per cell (4V on the battery) and very
reduced charge current. I do not know what they
intend to say with that.

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] on behalf of J Bills
Sent: Thu 2/17/2011 12:12 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Thundersky Lithium Batteries

hmmmm...

"WARNING: This cell is not suitable to be used as a traction battery.
It is designed to replace lead acid starter batteries in ICE
vehicles."
http://kostov-motors.com/tractionmotors/kostovevmotors-and-kits/lithiumbatteriesbmsandchargers/lp12v90ah/


On Tue, Feb 15, 2011 at 8:24 AM, Pestka, Dennis J


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Looks like Thundersky is making a 12V model of their Lithium Batteries.
> >
> > Anyone using these or know the price ?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow isn't that nice a built in BMS .. Or is that just a great piece of humor
? Bill I love your Humor,er "BS" [:^)}

* ** Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles .COM
[email protected] <[email protected]>
Phone: 1 (863) 944 - 9913
Tampa, Florida* *33613*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Don't use them in series.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So, the question is: does Bill have data or is he guessing?

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] on behalf of Dennis Miles
Sent: Fri 2/18/2011 1:08 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Thundersky Lithium Batteries

Wow isn't that nice a built in BMS .. Or is that just a great piece of humor
? Bill I love your Humor,er "BS" [:^)}

* ** Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles .COM
[email protected] <[email protected]>
Phone: 1 (863) 944 - 9913
Tampa, Florida* *33613*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Don't use them in series.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> Don't use them in series.
> >> There is certainly a big internal transistor that disconnects the
> >> battery from the load/charger when the battery is full or empty.
> ...


----------

